# 65 carbon fiber dash w/gauges



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

got my dash back from the painter and had to pop the gauges in to see how it looks not to bad


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks- I went thru your restoration pictures and you did a hell of a job ,your 65 is very well done and the color is sick


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweeeeeet! I may need one of those in red for the 67 I am planning. Where did you get it???? Eric:cool


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

that is already a bad ass car and it aint even done. keep us posted!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I made that dash Eric- it's an official 1 of 1-
thanks johnny like to hear it
thanks rick I'm trying


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Beautiful dash...tempting! :cheers

Rick


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm..."Crustysack Carbon Fiber Customs"....has a nice ring to it!:cheers Eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know if the people in marketing will approve lol-
hopefully when this car is done I get some good response - and based on feedback from this site I think i will- and I will take some orders and build custom car parts for people


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Hmmmm..."Crustysack Carbon Fiber Customs"....has a nice ring to it!:cheers Eric


I brought that up a few weeks ago and he responded with the cost of the material alone..... I like it and the dash has a nice layout but it isn't anything I'm going to be able to afford soon.


----------

